# Felix is 3 today!



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

In all the commotion with Delilah last night and today I almost forgot it's Fefe's birthday today 
They both had a nice smelly Tilapia to celebrate.
You want me to eat this?








You're sure I'm supposed to eat this slimy thing?








Delilah knows what to do!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

No dragging stinky fish through the house









In the video you can hear my African Grey, Lily talking in the background.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww cutie! Happy birthday!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh happy birthday Felix!!!
I just love whiteys. I want one. 
No, i NEED one.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool! What a mess though.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Felix!!!

I'm totally not looking forward to the time when my dog can eat fish....I'm going to have a fish-dog. :frown: lol


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! The fish stunk up the house for the rest of the night but I think they had a good time eating it. Felix also got to go to the dog park for the first time this year to run around like a goofball.

It's hard to believe I've had him for almost three years but I can't imagine my life without him, he's my soulmate


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ I'm the same way about my dogs...I still think of them as just puppies but Emmy will be 5 years old this year and Bailey will be 4!!! And Akasha is over a year old now!!! Yikes...the furkids really do grow up fast :wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww Happy Birthday to your baby!

Ok this verifies, fish get fed OUTSIDE, I hate hate hate the smell/feel of fish.

I am wimptastic.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Ugh, yeah I usually don't feel the need to clean the kitchen floor after they eat but Felix especially slid the fish around on it pretty good before digging in. Fish stank everywhere! How i wish I had a yard!


----------

